# R8070 lever creep



## Yeti007 (10 mo ago)

If you keep your Ultegra disk levers tight over night with a rubber or compression strap, do they creep to the handlebar or do they stay where they are?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

why would you do that?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeti007 said:


> If you keep your Ultegra disk levers tight over night with a rubber or compression strap, do they creep to the handlebar or do they stay where they are?


I’m sure they must be adjustable? My SRAM levers can be adjusted loads of different ways...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeti007 (10 mo ago)

duriel said:


> why would you do that?


To test if the system is prove or if there is a leak.
Also the brake gets sharper like that.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeti007 said:


> To test if the system is prove or if there is a leak.


The pistons will leak down, disproving your test.


Yeti007 said:


> Also the break gets sharper like that.


I have no idea what this even means, you mean your dinner knifes get sharper?


----------



## Yeti007 (10 mo ago)

duriel said:


> The pistons will leak down, disproving your test.
> 
> I have no idea what this even means, you mean your dinner knifes get sharper?


Why will the pistons leak down? 

No the pressure point it the brake gets better.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Why wouldn't they leak down?
The pressure is building up in your head, you need to release it through your ears. IMO.


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

They shouldn't leak, no. In fact, if it does leak, Shimano recommends you replace the caliper: https://na.s-tec.shimano.com/s3_assets/filelibrary/Brakes/HDB_Pressure_Test.pdf (#8, #9, #10)

To answer the original question: I don't think the lever should creep closer, no


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Yeti007 said:


> To test if the system is prove or if there is a leak.


If there is a leak, it will leak. It doesn't need extra pressure.



> Also the brake gets sharper like that.


What it the world does that mean? What is 'sharper'? What causes this to happen?
I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Yeti007 (10 mo ago)

tlg said:


> If there is a leak, it will leak. It doesn't need extra pressure.
> 
> What it the world does that mean? What is 'sharper'? What causes this to happen?
> I've never heard of such a thing.


I have some creep in the lever, if it is pressed for some minutes. I do not have a visible leak on the lever nor on the caliper. I guess it is the seal of the internal of the lever that is leaking somehow.

If the lever is pressed for some time the bite point is getting more precise (sharper).


----------



## Yeti007 (10 mo ago)

TerryDi2 said:


> They shouldn't leak, no. In fact, if it does leak, Shimano recommends you replace the caliper: https://na.s-tec.shimano.com/s3_assets/filelibrary/Brakes/HDB_Pressure_Test.pdf (#8, #9, #10)
> 
> To answer the original question: I don't think the lever should creep closer, no


That’s great information, I will do the test with the caliper.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Yeti007 said:


> I have some creep in the lever, if it is pressed for some minutes. I do not have a visible leak on the lever nor on the caliper. I guess it is the seal of the internal of the lever that is leaking somehow.
> 
> If the lever is pressed for some time the bite point is getting more precise (sharper).


Have you tried bleeding your brakes? Sounds like it could be air in the system.


----------



## Yeti007 (10 mo ago)

tlg said:


> Have you tried bleeding your brakes? Sounds like it could be air in the system.


Probably you are right. I tried it twice and as recommended by Shimano but it seams the Ultegras are tricky to get free of any air.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Do this.... loosen the mounting bolts on the calipre, then while holding the brakes on, tighten the calipre. That will align the pistons/calipre on the frame and tighten up the bite sharp knife.


----------

